# Acer Laptop keeps restarting even before entering password to log in



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

I have an Acer laptop which has developed a problem:

Laptop spec:
Acer Aspire 4930G
Windows 7 Ultimate
4gb ram
250 hdd
Bought in 2008 but it's treating me as good as a new laptop.

The problem:
When I turn it on it goes through the start up process but when it get to the bit before I need to enter the password to log in, a blue screen with white text flashes on and then laptop restarts itself. The same process is going on and on without able to reach to the desktop screen.

I have tried and no success on the below:
F8 on start up (Tried to repair and use last known good configuration)
Put in Windoes 7 installer CD to repair (nothing comes up after I click repair, screen is on but waited ages and nothing happen).

I really dont want format my laptop as I have not back up all my files and documents and pictures (sadly I saved them in both C drive and D drive, which left me with no disk to format, else I would be happy to format it).

Some people suggest that it is the problem of graphic card, and some suggests it's cause by ram.

This problem is not just happen in windows 7, it happened on windows xp to some user back in 2008, which you can see from the below link. So I think this problem is not OS-specific.

I appreciate your suggestion and I am urgently need help because my exam is coming soon and I need to use my laptop T.T.


Read more: Laptop keeps restarting itself - PC Advisor


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you boot into safe mode?

If you can boot into safe mode, see if you can upload a report

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


Also, try running a memory test
Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Mod,

Thanks for your help.

But I cant even get into desktop, it restarts itself even before logging in..


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

No, not your normal desktop, safe mode. 

You need to tap F8 as the computer boots and then it should give you a list of boot options, one of them being safe mode


How to Start My Acer Aspire Laptop in Safe Mode | eHow.com


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

I tried but still even in safe mode I wont be able to go to the desktop

But I am running the memory test (that is the only thing I can do now..)


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Have you tried a start up repair?

Startup Repair - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

I did it with Windows 7 installer disk but once I click on repair the screen does not progress and I waited for ages yet nothing comes up.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You might need to reformat. That will probably be the easiest.


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

I dont want to reformat as I have important stuff on my desktop. I need a solution without needing to reformat please.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Formatting might be the only option. You can try to use Ubuntu and see if you can access your hard drive that way and transfer your stuff to DVDs


Download | Ubuntu


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

Please have a look at the error message that appears on bluescreen.
http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/yy59/Sean747/IMG_20120415_003755.jpg


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Is this the error that happens every time?


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes it is. This bluescreen happens in a very short moment after the windows logo appears, I use "stop restarting windows automatically on error" via F8.

I need to thank you for your brilliant idea about using Ubuntu, I was able to move my files on Desktop to my D drive. I found Ubuntu is quite slow and I dont know how to use it too.

Now my question is, I can only access to desktop using Ubuntu, so how can I run Checkdisk on Ubuntu? I am not sure if it will checkdisk windows 7 if I run checkdisk on Ubuntu too.

Hope to hearing from you soon.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

sean tan said:


> Yes it is. This bluescreen happens in a very short moment after the windows logo appears, I use "stop restarting windows automatically on error" via F8.
> 
> I need to thank you for your brilliant idea about using Ubuntu, I was able to move my files on Desktop to my D drive. I found Ubuntu is quite slow and I dont know how to use it too.
> 
> ...


Yea. I don't know anyhing about Linux or how to use it. I just knew about Ubuntu because it is handy to use to access a harddrive that you cannot boot to. Is your D drive on a seperate hard drive? Or is it a partition on the OS drive? If it is a seperate drive and you were able to copy all your important documents to a new location, then I would just format and reinstall Windows. The error you're getting could be due to a bad/failing drive or possibly corruption within your filesystem.

If you want to try running a disk check on your drive before formatting, post a thread over in our Linux sub forum asking how to do it. I'm sure someone there knows.

Linux Support - Tech Support Forum


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

See the info here Fixing Unmountable Boot Volume Problem


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You most likely have a bad hard drive, if checkdisk cannot run and it sounds like that anyway. You can copy off in Linux to a flash drive or external drive same as you would in Windows (right click copy, right click paste) and a usb drive should be recognized immediately. And after doing that try chkdsk /r as suggested and if it will not run or complete replace the hard drive.


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry, I dont understand this.

My D Drive is a separate partition on my windows.
Now, on Ubuntu (I thought it is a different name of Linux) how can I run check disk to check if my windows system/ hard disk contain errors?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You need to run chkdsk from your install or recovery disc not linux 
Missing operating system: Windows 7 | Windows 7 Themes


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Never suggested that. I meant you were suggested to run checkdisk off of Windows disk, not Linux.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I know Rich


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

joeten said:


> You need to run chkdsk from your install or recovery disc not linux
> Missing operating system: Windows 7 | Windows 7 Themes


I cant relate this to my problem now..


----------



## sean tan (Apr 12, 2012)

Problem was solved but now another problem occurs after 6 weeks
Please have a look and help =(
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...elf-after-few-minutes-648586.html#post3754822


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi sorry for the delay in answering I have been on holiday but I see you found the issue in the other thread


----------

